# New Puppy Pics



## CandyFlee (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi everyone!  Am new to this site but thought I would pop up a few piccies of my 11 week old CKCS, Oscar...:thumbup:


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww he's lovely. What a gorgeous little cavvie  He looks very relaxed in his bed 

I get annoyed with Holly, as she never lets us clean her eyes and the tears from her face, she doesn't like to stay still, we end up cleaning her when she's asleep haha!

What a beauty  He allowed out yet?


----------



## CandyFlee (Apr 7, 2010)

Lol, Oscar is the same whenever we try to dry the tears up, i'm sure he's got a sixth sense for it, whenever we go towards time with a bit of damp cotton wool he does a runner! But to be honest about a minute after he wipe his face of they're back again!

No, not allowed out yet, had his first set of injections today so in two weeks time he's having his second lot and being microchipped, the vet said a week after his second lot he can go (though I'm sure I was told before that it's two weeks after the second lot???).

Am quite nervous about taking him out for the first time, this is the first puppy i've ever had and the whole training aspect seems quite daunting at the moment!


----------



## Emmily (Mar 22, 2010)

Oscar looks gorgeous, I bet he's a bundle of fun 

I'm probably being over cautious, but I'd be bit more careful about display the phone number on his tag online on an open forum. Sorry, I just worry about little things like that, you may not have noticed it showing.


----------



## CandyFlee (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh no, thanks very much I didn't even notice that!! lol


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwww Oscar is :001_wub:


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Well Holly had her jabs at 8 and 10 weeks, we carried her everywhere from the time we got her at 7 weeks until 10 weeks, and then let her walk up and down the road, then carried to town, and walked around town etc.

I'd get him used to his feet and mouth being touched too, as Holly still fidgets as we're trying to clip her nails and everything. We use baby wipes around her eyes most of the time, but also use cotton wool. You don't live too far from us whenever we stay in Lancs... a good what, hours drive? I haven't driven to Cumbria yet.

Does your vets hold puppy parties? And have you looked for training classes yet? We missed out on Holly's as she had to be under 20 weeks to join, and when they restarted after the snow period she was too old, so now we just go to a puppy beginners class which is for under 1 years.


----------



## CandyFlee (Apr 7, 2010)

I've been looking at puppy classes in this area on the internet but not really found much out as yet, but taking her to the vets as I said to get her second vacs/microchip done so will speak to the vet then. Thanks for the advice, have been trying to get him used to me touching his mouth/ears/feet today, he was terrible at the vets, really wiggled around when the vet tried to take a look at him! 
A lot of my friends have dogs so hopefully will try and get some doggy playdates set up to get him used to other dogs! We've got two cats also and he's fine with them (although they're not quite so sure of him!!), and I've got two young children (aged 5 and 3) so he's quite used to having them around. I've also had a few visitors this week (including a 1 year old crawling baby!) and he's been nothing but loving and lickable to all of them!!

The only issue we're having so far is with his lead-he can't go out yet obviously but i've been clipping his lead on in the house to get him used to having it on and he absolutely HATES it-yelps and crys and runs to his bed (at which point I take it off immediately as he loves his bed, goes in it at night no problems and no whinging whatsoever, even with the kitchen door shut, and I don't want to create any negative associations). I've tried it on him in the garden too with no better reactions. Is this usual behaviour??? I've never known of a dog react this way before!! 

Will prob post this in the behaviour section too!

Have been looking at piccies of Holly, she's totally :001_wub: My mother in law has a blenheim cavvie who is lovely. She's got a tri as well who is also really cute! We saw a ruby cav years ago in the park and fell in love with it and decided there and then that we wanted a ruby cav, but unbeknown to us at that point I was already up the duff with baby number one and the puppy plans were well and truly shelved


----------



## CandyFlee (Apr 7, 2010)

Just thought I'd add a few more piccies of Oscar at 17 weeks old....


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Awwww bless, does he read much?


----------



## CandyFlee (Apr 7, 2010)

Lol! I turned my back for a sec and he's scaled up the shelves like a ladder and couldn't get down again! Cheeky sod :thumbup:


----------



## just4alaff (Apr 22, 2010)

aww he's so cute xx


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

I'll post up some pics of my breeders pups when we go to visit! Should be a test for Holly to see if she remembers any of the gang! haha.

Need to get a new camera, as my OH dropped mine in a rock... might buy a cheapie digital cam when I get paid on Fri!!


----------



## Arlani (May 9, 2010)

Awww, Oscar is a real cutie :001_wub:


----------

